# Goa Sausage recipe



## anniegoasausage (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi everyone

I'm glad I found this site hoping to see if I can get help on making my own goa sausages. I have searched high and low for an online recipe for this yummy, spicy product to no avail. I have found vindaloo recipes, etc.

I located a website in Australia selling Goan sausages, but it's expensive to ship. I have heard the recipe calls for fatty pork meat to be salted for a day or so, then a spicy mixture along with vinegar is poured on it, and then stored overnight again.

I don't plan on casing it ... just want the yummy, spicy taste in my mouth.

Thanks all,

Annie :lips:


----------



## culprit (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you starting at the "grind your own pork" stage or using commercially "already ground" meats?
Forgot to mention - if you elect not to case the sausage the finished flavor will differ somewhat from the cased version. Cooking method will, of course, also affect the flavor.


----------



## mikelombardy (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey !
I visited goa 2 times but never heard of goan sausages.
Guess it time for a revisit.:suprise:


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I found lots og Goa Sausage recipes on the internet, unfortunately I can't post links. I used the web search engine all the web dot com. There is even a web site goasausage.com


----------

